# P2000sk quick question



## Bugleboy (Aug 22, 2012)

I recently purchased a P2000sk 9mm V3 (NIB), but noticed several days later, that it had a small hole partially exposed. It is on the right side, just above the slide lock lever. Picture below. Left is from the HK site, right is my pic.

I contacted HK customer service and the chief armorer said it was perfectly normal. I just wanted to double-check with other owners to see if they had the same issue.

I haven't shot the pistol yet because I didn't want that to be used against me if it was, indeed, a manufacturing error.

How about it, folks? Your observations?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Mine is like yours, and the one in the picture. The lever moves a little as the action cycles. Sometimes you can see the hole, other times not.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> *Mine is like yours, and the one in the picture.* The lever moves a little as the action cycles. Sometimes you can see the hole, other times not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Same here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, you got the defective "hole in the side" version.

DON'T shoot it. Package it up and mail it to me. I could use a second one :smt082


----------



## Bugleboy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you, gentlemen! (and I use that term loosely.) :mrgreen:


----------

